# 43% of DOT approved motorcycle helmets fail tests



## Melensdad

Personally I trust SNELL rated helmets.  

But the failure rate for DOT approved helmets is beyond shocking. 

READ THIS —> https://www.webbikeworld.com/dot-helmet-failure-rate-is-now-43-percent/

It’s actually a 43.1% failure rate.  And the DOT actually tests helmets after they are commercially produced and sold so the helmets are already on people’s heads.  Other testing systems, like SNELL, don’t issue labels until after the helmet passes their tests.


----------

